
How Google Jobs and Google Hire Could Kill Every Job Board and ATS on the Planet - vthallam
https://www.vthallam.com/google-jobs-google-hire-kill-every-job-board-ats-planet/
======
vthallam
If the original hyperlink doesn't work, here's a new link:

[https://www.vthallam.com/how-google-jobs-could-google-
hire-k...](https://www.vthallam.com/how-google-jobs-could-google-hire-kill-
every-job-board-ats-on-planet/)

------
gscott
Just like Google Wave took over the collaboration space.

------
lwlml
ATS == "Applicant Tracking System".

------
lunlelo
Survival of the fittest!

